
Why goofing off boosts productivity - peter123
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9131066
======
quizbiz
As much as I would love to believe this, no specific studies are cited...

~~~
alaithea
It seems like the study is as of yet unpublished. Google Scholar didn't turn
up anything, and the researcher's web page doesn't list it.

[http://www.managementmarketing.unimelb.edu.au/who/staff.cfm?...](http://www.managementmarketing.unimelb.edu.au/who/staff.cfm?HeadingId=534&StaffId=41#534)

